
The hipster effect: Why anti-conformists always end up looking the same - ksajadi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613034/the-hipster-effect-why-anti-conformists-always-end-up-looking-the-same/
======
eindiran
In case anyone didn't see the link in the article, here is the paper the
article is based on:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1410.8001.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1410.8001.pdf)

